# Spalted Apple Bandsaw Box



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here we have a bandsaw box from a piece of old Jonathan apple fire wood. It was highly spalted on the outside layers and very hard in the center.
I trimmed the outside off in a couple of 3/4' slabs which I later re-sawed into 1/8" and 1/4" thick veneers to glue on the outside finish. The center was sawn into 3/4" thick boards and glued together to make a 3"X6"X11"long log. Then I used the bandsaw to cut out the drawers. The plugs that came out were then cut to make the drawers themselves. I cut 1/4"dadoes in the side on a router table and installed slider rails inside for the drawers to slide on.then I faced it with the spalted material and made some little feet for it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish WOW!!! covered that...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Those drawers are Sweet!!! 
Heb; you and Oliver need to form a tag team.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Like always very nice


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Herb, that take a 'bandsaw box' to a whole new level....


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Never seen spalted Apple, Very nice.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

That is neat, Herb. I can never find wood so unusual. Great find and great imagination.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Herb ~ Inspiring use of apple wood. What finish, if any did you use? What type of band saw was used and what steps were taken to mill the logs down to size? in other words, how did you run the logs through the band saw? Beautiful work.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Herb, that take a 'bandsaw box' to a whole new level....


+1. An amazing bandsaw box!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

lenh said:


> That is neat, Herb. I can never find wood so unusual. Great find and great imagination.


Len, just find an old wood pile of fire wood and pick out the ugliest piece. The ends were badly checked and I had to trim them back,ended up with a piece about 12" long and 7" in diam.

I used an old craftsman 9" bandsaw to resaw this piece,it was just a 16" piece of firewood from an old apple tree we had cut in the back yard and had been sitting in the pile about 4 years or more. I used a 1/2" wide blade 3 tpi to resaw it and a 1/8" blade to cut out the drawers.

The finish is water based poly,I didn't want to change the color by using shellac or oil based finish.


----------

